# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Salmon Pellets

## Ryan

Hello FF, I have an axolotl and I've been feeding her earthworms from my yard for the past year or so. The problem is that winter is coming and the worms are rarely out anymore. I've seen users on Caudata culture use Salmon pellets for their axies, Id love to get some but i have no idea where to get them. I'd like to see if there is anywhere local but if not i can order online.

----------


## stupot1610

> Hello FF, I have an axolotl and I've been feeding her earthworms from my yard for the past year or so. The problem is that winter is coming and the worms are rarely out anymore. I've seen users on Caudata culture use Salmon pellets for their axies, Id love to get some but i have no idea where to get them. I'd like to see if there is anywhere local but if not i can order online.


Salmon pellets are a great food for axolotls, you can find them for sale on eBay or in the 'For Sale US' section on the caudata.org website. I have a pond for my axolotls but during the summer I supplement their diet of water insects with salmon pellets, then to induce breeding I give them extra live foods like worms - a bit off topic but it might help you if you ever breed them. For about three months in the winter I don't feed them because they hibernate, therefore they don't loose any weight, but they have to be constantly below 6'c -which they are when they're outside in our climate. So, in other words, definitely buy them because they're great food for axolotls and really help to condition them for breeding. Also, for future reference, basically anything done by caudata.org members (or at least the experienced/reliable ones) is a good idea.  :Peaceful:  

stuart

----------

